# Stream software updated



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Just noticed that after the Fall Update, the Stream has been updated in my Plus...

Software Version:	19.1.7-USB-6
Build Date:	Jun 10 2014-18:22:21


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

mae said:


> Just noticed that after the Fall Update, the Stream has been updated in my Plus...
> 
> Software Version:	19.1.7-USB-6
> Build Date:	Jun 10 2014-18:22:21


I noticed that as well... My test case of one lengthy stream this morning appears solid where 19.1.6 would sometime pause/crash and require a restart.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Still no update to the standalone Stream.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Not really that surprising. With Android streaming basically promised at the end of the month, a back-end update as part of the typical update process was to be expected, and, honestly, probably the main motivation of releasing an update now, instead of the Typical "Fall Update" time-frame of November.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

JWhites said:


> Still no update to the standalone Stream.


In the grand scheme of things, there are relatively few stand-alone Streams out there. Tivo just pushes those all out at once, probably in the next week or two. with the general release of this Tivo update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> In the grand scheme of things, there are relatively few stand-alone Streams out there. Tivo just pushes those all out at once, probably in the next week or two. with the general release of this Tivo update.


I suspect it will be out within the next 48 hours. Simple segmentation, Roamio based, then stand alone.

I expect we will see an updated "app" (IOS and Android) within the next 14 days.

But let's not get overly hyped and then disappointed by our own enthusiasm this time - whatcha say?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

There's really a lot more stand alone streams out there then you think, and even so it's the same internal components so a push out is a push out.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

bradleys said:


> I suspect it will be out within the next 48 hours. Simple segmentation, Roamio based, then stand alone.
> 
> I expect we will see an updated "app" (IOS and Android) within the next 14 days.
> 
> But let's not get overly hyped and then disappointed by our own enthusiasm this time - whatcha say?


I'll have to disagree on the stand-alone Stream update timing. The 20.4.4 update only became available yesterday evening, to Priority List subscribers only. It's always at least a week before they start a general roll out, usually 2+ weeks. You can't sign the stand-alone Stream up for the Priority List, and I'm sure Tivo wants a buffer of any unforeseen issues of the new Stream software on the Priority List Roamios to filter through the customer support channels before they blast it out the the Stand-alones. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

According to tech support the standalone Stream is included in the limited CS RAMP release of this new software version. Basically the CS RAMP release is a test run for certain random Streams both standalone and built in to see if any problems arise with the 20.4.4 release. So the title of this thread isn't correct because it's only for certain Streams and not a general release.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Second agent confirmed.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

JWhites said:


> So the title of this thread isn't correct because it's only for certain Streams and not a general release.


The title and my post *ARE* correct.

It says that after the update, the Stream in my Plus was updated. It was. The thread was started to point out that fact to other interested users.

Any generalities posted by others after that are not relevant to the title.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Because it was posted in the Stream section and not the Roamio section people reading the title are possibly going to think that it's a general release when it currently isn't. It could be misleading. That's all.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

JWhites said:


> Because it was posted in the Stream section and not the Roamio section people reading the title are possibly going to think that it's a general release when it currently isn't. It could be misleading. That's all.


The post was about the Stream, posted here because not all Romio's have a Stream built in. As another poster said, there are many more Plus' and Pro's with built in Streams than standalones, and Stream issues are dealt with here.

Your post



JWhites said:


> Still no update to the standalone Stream.


Is actually more incorrect, since some standalones, by your own post



JWhites said:


> According to tech support the standalone Stream is included in the limited CS RAMP release of this new software version.


have been updated. *YOUR* Stream hasn't been.

I've been on the board for 13 years, and it amazes me that so few people want to help others, contribute knowledge because they are discouraged by nit-pickers with their own peeves and agendas that distract from the good intentions of others.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

My first post was before I spoke to the tech and didn't get around to removing it yet. Not every TiVo user comes to the forums and unless I missed something and TiVo has come out with their sales figures comparing the number of Roamios to stand alone Streams sold, it's only words.
Just because another user says there are more built in Streams in the Roamios then standalones doesn't exactly make it fact. 
You should know this for being on the board for as long as you've said.  
I simply said that the title could be misleading, that's all. I don't see the point in going further on this. I apologize if it upset you as that was not the intention. Take care.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

JWhites said:


> I simply said that the title could be misleading, that's all.


You didn't say misleading...



JWhites said:


> So the title of this thread isn't correct ...


Not very accurate for someone who carefully parses other people's words.

As for Romio's vs. Stream sales, you're right that that we don't really know, but TiVo's financials include activation numbers and they are significant. If they were as significant for Stream sales they would highlight that. I THINK there are far more Plus' and Pro's than standalone Streams. I had one for my PXL and sold it when it was replaced. I bought it on Best Buy clearance. I also doubt they would have dumped them at half price if had been a hot product. They still stock Plus' and Pro's.

I'm done here. Going back to trying to help people like I did in this thread...


mae said:


> The only channels on FIOS that require a CORRECT pairing are the HBO, Cinemax channels and 131 (which they use to test pairing on installs without those channels).
> 
> You can go online and try to pair it on their website, call and try and get a competent CSR, or go to the VZ Direct Forum on DSL Reports or Twitter.
> 
> ...





Jackamus said:


> THANK YOU! I called twice until I got someone who knew what they are doing. He fixed both of my TiVo's. I didn't even know the 2nd was messed up. Again, Thank you. Now I don't have to wait to get a new cablecard.


That's what these boards should be for, not debating the unknowns when someone merely posts their software was updated in response to earlier conjecture about whether the Fall Update would include a Stream update.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JWhites said:


> I simply said that the title could be misleading, that's all. I don't see the point in going further on this. I apologize if it upset you as that was not the intention. Take care.


Sorry, I have to go with the OP, you came in hot with the afterburners on going after the title when the title was fine and accurate, they used no qualifiers such as "all"


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

(Shrugs) I moved on.


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

"you came in hot with the afterburners on" LOL LOL LOL @dianebrat


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mae said:


> Just noticed that after the Fall Update, the Stream has been updated in my Plus...
> 
> Software Version:	19.1.7-USB-6
> Build Date:	Jun 10 2014-18:22:21


At first I thought I'd have to remember to check when I got home, then I remembered the Tivo app.. Yeah, mine's updated too..

Though I think I still had the same problems last night that I have sometimes (still far less bad than some problems others talk about).. like trying to download ends up just stopping... and sometimes trying to download just makes me go back to set up the stream again... and it doesn't even SEE the stream for a few minutes (I have no idea if the stream itself is rebooting). Doesn't happen every day, but enough to be annoying.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Bot my tivo & mini got an update yesterday...

Now where is my Android app?...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> Bot my tivo & mini got an update yesterday...
> 
> Now where is my Android app?...


End of the month for the Android app...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Tech support and customer retention said Android app should be out September 30, so at least a date was sorta put on it. Also said the Stream software update is now out for general release and should be rolling out slowly to everyone.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

For those with the new software update, any changes seen in the System Information screen for the Stream component?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I would love to be able to set a static IP for the stream. I have too many devices on the network and any time I reboot the router, IPs are all over the place.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Can't that be done via the router DHCP reservation?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

JWhites said:


> For those with the new software update, any changes seen in the System Information screen for the Stream component?


Roamio Stream (Tivo os 20.4.4a)
Software version 19.1.7-usb-6

Standalone stream 19.1.6-01-6

I have been flipping back and forth and I dont see any differences.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JWhites said:


> Can't that be done via the router DHCP reservation?


 Yes. That's what I do to get fixed IPs for all my devices even though I'm using DHCP for all.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

lgnad said:


> Roamio Stream (Tivo os 20.4.4a)
> Software version 19.1.7-usb-6
> 
> Standalone stream 19.1.6-01-6
> ...


Ok thanks. 

Anyone notice any performance improvement?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still get "problem streaming" errors all the time.  Last night I had to reboot both my router and the Stream before I could get a show to play for more then a couple minutes without stopping


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wife is reporting same with iOS 8 on her iPhone 5c, the only way she could watch was to download. And this was in the house on wifi with Roamio Plus as host.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

My iPad 1 is the stream champ for some reason. I have an iPad 3 and receive constant disconnections to where I almost give up. I have no idea why this would be the case.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Different wireless chips maybe, though with the older iPad 1 that can't run iOS 7 and 8 it's going to be using an older version of the app. Current app requires at least iOS 7 which the iPad 3 supports.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Wife is reporting same with iOS 8 on her iPhone 5c, the only way she could watch was to download. And this was in the house on wifi with Roamio Plus as host.


iOS 8 has WiFi issues so that might be the reason.

I tried streaming OOH on my iPhone 5s running iOS 8 at my workplace and I either got 3 bars of quality or kept getting disconnected. I did test streaming in home and that worked and I also was able to use the Comcast TV app at my workplace without issues so I don't know if it's iOS 8 or the Stream. I do know I used to be able to stream without issue at my office.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I bought a Stream on day one and NEVER had disconnect issues until iOS7 and the corresponding TiVo software update. I don't know specifically if it was the OS or the software, but that's when it started happening. I've been fighting it ever since and it seems to have actually gotten worse in iOS8.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Apple released an iOS 8.0.1 today. Then yanked it back as quick as they put it out.


----------



## jpbrewer (Mar 17, 2007)

19.1.7-01-6
June 10, 2014

Tell your little bugger to phone home.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Checked today, got the stand alone update, now we wait for performance improvements with an app update. Still seeing proxy options....getting tiresome.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Austin Bike said:


> Apple released an iOS 8.0.1 today. Then yanked it back as quick as they put it out.


Installing 8.0.2 right now, will see if it improves anything.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Let us know Dan, saw the notice on my iPad but afraid.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Sadly no improvement here. My kids are wondering if "problem streaming" is a new and very frequently aired show. Annoying with IOS 7, constant and nearly unusable with 8.



Dan203 said:


> Installing 8.0.2 right now, will see if it improves anything.


----------

